# Automatizacion de cinta transportadora



## anusky5 (Dic 14, 2005)

Hola a todos!! 
soy Ana, estoy cursando la asignatura de automatización en la universidad y necesito ayuda para realizar un proyecto.
La información que me han dado para realizar dicho proyecto es que tengo una cinta transportadora, al principio de ella tengo un molino (o en su defecto una tolva) del que cae un caudal (que no es constante) en T/h, el material es transportado por la cinta hasta otro deposito donde se debe acumular. Lo que tengo que hacer es:
-automatizar el proceso para que el dependiendo del caudal que llegue al deposito final variar la velocidad de la cinta y el caudal de la tolva o molino. 
-Presenstar un esquema de lo que voy a montar.
-Pequeña descripción del funcionamiento.
-Reflejar bien las variables de entrada y salida.
La verdad es que no tengo ni idea y con la poca información que nos han dado en clase no se como hacerlo. Os agradezco cualquier tipo de ayuda.
Tengo que entregarlo el dia 20 de diciembre.
Muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Dic 14, 2005)

Ana :

   Para poder ayudarte en el diseño del automatismo deberías aclarar de que tipo de material se trata (líquido, sólido, vizcoso, polvo, etc.). En segundo lugar, deberías aclarar de que tipo de industria se tratará, ya que los elementos a utilizar no son los mismo en la industria alimenticia ni en la farmaceútica. Estos dos puntos son escenciales para determinar las variables de Entrada y Salida.

Saludos


----------



## anusky5 (Dic 16, 2005)

No te puedo aclarar mucho mas lo unico que me digeron es que para que me resultara "más fácil" fuera yo la que decidiera el tipo de material (líquido, sólido, vizcoso, polvo, etc.) y el tipo de industria de la que se tratará. 
muchas gracias de todas formas. si aun asi puedes ayudarme te estaria muy agradecida ya que el tiempo que me queda es muy poco


----------



## locowarcraft (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola,  quisiera que me den algunas pautas para poder construir una cinta transpotadora de 1.25 metros de longitud capaz de transportar botellas de vidrio de 1 litro. Pienso usar un motor DC de 24 voltios, su velocidad será controlada por el puerto paralelo. Quisiera sugerencias o correcciones. De antemano muchs gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2007)

24VCC te dara una corriente un poco alta, como 40A para un motor de 0,75KW, yo buscaria un motor de tension mas elevada, preferentemente algo que se alimente directo de la linea rectificando media u onda completa.

Por otro lado, si te encargaron un proyecto real, existen variadores de frecuencia (Relativamente economicos) con entrada (Regulacion) desde la PC, lo que gastes en el variador lo recuperas en el uso de un motor mas sensillo y comercial.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 18, 2007)

anusky5 dijo:
			
		

> No te puedo aclarar mucho mas lo unico que me digeron es que para que me resultara "más fácil" fuera yo la que decidiera el tipo de material (líquido, sólido, vizcoso, polvo, etc.) y el tipo de industria de la que se tratará.
> muchas gracias de todas formas. si aun asi puedes ayudarme te estaria muy agradecida ya que el tiempo que me queda es muy poco



Yo de automatizacion no se mucho pero si sirve apra aclarar el problema, segun el enunciado es una cinta transportadora, por lo que es un sólido.
Por otro lado sale de un molino, asi que lo más posible es que sean gránulos, es decir ni masacotes enormes ni polvo muy fino.
Ademas dice que el caudal esta en Toneladas/hora, asi que habria que ambientarlo en un ambito industrial.
El problema es hacer que la cinta "sepa" cuanto esta pasando de material, por ahora lo unico que se me ocurre es algun sensor de presión que indique que tan cargada está la cinta, si esta cargada de menos tendra que ir más lenta, sino más rapida.
Voy a  ver si se me ocurre algo más.

Saludos.


----------



## locowarcraft (Dic 18, 2007)

Es factible construir una cinta transportadora de las dimensiones que indique anteriormente? ... Quizás me puedan ayudar con los materiales más indicados para mi propósito. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 18, 2007)

Depende para que se va a utilizar.
En principio es posible, suponiendo un motor de potencia suficiente. Pero si es para haceruna simulacion de un proceso de llenado o algo asi quizas no te convenga hacer una cinta convencional sino una transportadora con un canal.
Si puedes postear un diagrama con la idea general de lo que necesitas y más información para saber como yo intentaré ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------

